

Ask HN: Feedback on our app: groupieguide.com - carlosrr

http://groupieguide.com<p>We have been working on this project for the last couple of months and we want to gather some feedback before we release a public version.<p>GroupieGuide helps real-life groups organize, communicate, and promote themselves by making it quick and easy to build a customized website. Think of it as a simplified Meetup.com with Twitter/Tumblr-like customization.<p>We created this sample group for this post, feel free to tinker with it.<p>http://seattlehackers.groupieguide.com/<p>password: welcome<p>If you want to grab an invite:<p>http://seattlehackers.groupieguide.com/invites<p>http://cohitre.groupieguide.com/invites
======
pedalpete
A nicely laid out and clean looking site. I'd recommend doing a demo of how
the site works. People will spend a bunch of time creating a group, so showing
how it works would likely help convince people to use your site over other
solutions.

------
carlosrr
Convenient clickable links:

<http://seattlehackers.groupieguide.com>

<http://www.groupieguide.com>

------
kamme
It looks very nice, the only thing I (personaly) dislike is the large
'header'. I'm on 1280x768 and minimized the waste area as much as possible.
When people visit your site and they have to scroll down, that's a shame...

But you have a nice and clean layout, responsive website and a good idea, I'd
say: continue the good work! The fact I only have one point of criticism is a
very good thing!

